# my new set up still learning



## jimi (Oct 23, 2019)

I finally got my coffee machine yesterday after a long wait I went for a ECM techinika v to go with my Mezzer major jolly.

I think I need a bit of practice in order to get my coffee making skills up to scratch.

A big thank you to Marko from Bella Barista who was very helpful whom I got my new machine from.

Jim


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Fantastic! Congratulations on your new set up ? ?

(Maybe whip that sticker off the group head before too long, it can leave a mark if left on)!


----------

